# Mazda 5 Micro Mini



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

Is anyone using a Mazda 5 which to me seems to make sense as an X and XL?
Small enough, 4 banger for MPG and yet has a third row seat. Thoughts?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I believe you have to be able to seat 6 riders plus driver. Mada5 only seats 5 riders plus driver


----------



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

Here is Chicago's requirement-
*WHAT ARE UBERX VEHICLE STANDARDS?*
For a vehicle to be eligible for uberX in Chicago, it must meet the following standards:


Model years: 2001 or newer
Color & trim: Any monochrome exterior
Must have four (4) doors and five (5) or more seatbelts
So 1 in front, 2 mid section, 2 rear. It's a small ride and could be cramped... But so is a Prius which is a common place X


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, it's good for X but not XL. That's what I drive, it's been a good car for ubering. MPG could be a little better, mine has the leather seats and is black with all the available options. I've actually had people ask me if it was uberX or uberblack lol.


----------

